
You Have a Right to Pursue Happiness, Not a Right to Happiness - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/10/15/you-have-a-right-to-pursue-happiness-not-a-right-to-happiness-broadband-as-a-right/
======
rizzn
Post I did on the absurdity which is the new Finnish right to broadband.

